# Zurn shower valve in your house?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Came with my handygimper shower. I've never worked, seen nor heard of them. I'm probably just going to install a Moen. 

That leaves installing it in a rental or selling it on eBay.

Thoughts?


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

Wait until scrap goes back up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I've never seen their residential products


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

cant you just get a refund from the supply house that it was bought from>????


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

No. It was ordered and canceled by someone else. Clearance, no returns.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Can you post a pic with the plastic removed? I don't think it looks like a bad quality product. I say that because the brass body looks better cast and machined than most, which doesn't mean much besides they may have a little higher qc standard. It is Zurn so it not from a totally strange company. Main thing is parts availability for future service, does the store that ordered it have parts? Since they had to order the valve, I would doubt it.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

WTF! I go to install a trough drain, had to chip and level the drain bodies. I also notice and fix other issues all over. Shimming the valves to be more square to the wall and notice something ... freaking zurn valve you just happen to bring up. From what I can see, since i didn't mount it, is it does look decent. I mean it is just brass and a cartridge.

Don't even get me started on the unlevel in two directions for each drain and the way they are off oppose each other. They aren't even the same height. Good thing they did a sh!tty job on the concrete. Gotta lot to fix before inspection.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I guess I don't have to take another picture. Lol

Parts availability is definitely my main concern. I'll probably just sell it and put in a Moen. 

I don't plan on being in this house forever. Plan is to fix it up, sell it and buy something out in the country. Small town, but basically right downtown. I'm a block away from the theater, almost every parade passes my house (and we have seven or eight a year), and I grew up in the woods.


----------

